
Droid 4 Delayed By Verizon Until February - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13812/droid-delayed-verizon-february/
======
hub_
But the problem isn't the carrier or the vendor. </sarcasm>

To paraphrase Gruber or Siegler: this is what open means.

